# Bitte was ist das oder wird das?



## grille (27. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag!

Bin auf der Suche nach Kleinstlebewesen im Teich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und möchte mit dieser Frage mal beginnen.
Habe seit Ostern einen kleinen Folienteich.Die ersten Besucher haben sich rasch eingefunden.
__ Wasserläufer,__ Schwimmkäfer,__ Libellen usw.....
Aber jetzt schwimmt ein kleines "Etwas" das ich nicht kenne.
Es ist ca 1,50cm lang.Schwimmt immer knapp an der Wasseroberfläche- es wirkt so als würde es dort Nahrung aufnehmen.Es bewegt sich mit drehenden Bewegungen vorwärts.
Versuche nun mal die Bilder dazu hochzuladen.
Herzlichen Dank im Voraus
LG grille


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Hallo Grille,

und herzlich Willkommen bei uns am Teich.

Stell uns Deinen Teich doch mal komplett mit Fotos vor - hier zum Beispiel

Das Tierchen sieht aus wie eine Schwebfliegenlarve.

Da diese Larven auch gerne nicht so "schönes" Wasser mögen, wäre ein Wassertest vielleicht nicht verkehrt.


----------



## grille (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Herzlichen Dank für die so rasche Antwort.__ Schwebfliegen kannte ich bis jetzt nur auf den Blüten,aber nicht als Larve.
Die Wasserqualität sollte doch nach Entstehen des Teiches von 4 Wochen doch in Ordnung sein,oder??
Habe viele Pflanzen gesetzt und der Teich ist jetzt auch optisch ganz klar geworden.
Den Teich werde ich bei Gelegenheit mit Bildern vorstellen.
Erstmals vielen Dank!
LG grille


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Hei, googel mal Rattenschwanzlarve...das sind die Larven der Mistbienen...
Das ist eine Schwebfliegenlarve...
VG Monika


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Hallo so eine Rattenschwanzlarve,
hab ich die Tage auch zum ersten mal in meinem Ufergraben gesehen, bisher nur
eine einzige - ich hoffe auch nicht dass es viel mehr werden.
Schauen nicht gerade hübsch aus, aber doch irgendwie interessant.
LG Markus


----------



## grille (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Danke für den Hinweis.Eben gegoogelt unter Rattenschwanzlarve(die auch zu den __ Schwebfliegen gehört),aber was mir nicht so richtig zusammenpasst ist,dass das Wasser ganz frisch ist und eben noch nicht alt und faulig.Vielleicht habe ich diese mit den gekauften Pflanzen mitgebracht,denn dort standen die Unterwasserpflanzen schon in einem nicht soo frischem Wasser.
Würdet ihr sie rausfischen oder der Natur ihren Lauf lassen?Bis jetzt gibt es nur ein einziges Tierchen,hmm...
Wünsche schönes Wochenende.
LG grille


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Servus Grille

Herzlich Willkommen

Laß sie drinnen ...


----------



## grille (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Ja,danke wird gemacht.Entspricht auch ganz meiner Einstellung.Will eigentlich nicht eingreifen.
Wollte auch nichts hineinsetzen,sondern eben einfach nur abwarten,wie sich das entwickelt.
LG grille


----------



## pema (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Hallo Grille,
diese Larven waren letztes Jahr - zusammen mit den Mückenlarven - auch die Pioniere in meinem frisch befüllten Teich. Da kannte ich allerdings ihren Namen noch nicht und fand sie einfach nur interessant
Sie kamen und sie gingen auch wieder - mal schauen ob sie dieses Jahr auch wieder auftauchen.
petra


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Hallo,

sie können in schmuddeligem Wasser leben, sie müssen aber nicht. Und sie werden mal feines Vogelfutter!


----------



## Limnos (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Hi

@ Chrsitine:sie können in schmuddeligem Wasser leben

Schmuddelig ist noch eine Untertreibung. Die waren früher massenhaft in Latrinen. Mit dem Schnorchel können sie in fast sauerstofffreier Umgebung überleben. Da sie sehr fetthaltig sind, hatte man vor dem Krieg (39-45)ernsthaft erwogen, sie für die Gewinnung (hoffentlich) technischer Fette zu züchten. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## grille (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ihr mir das letzte Mal so toll geholfen habt,erlaube ich mir heute gleich 2 Fragen zu stellen.
Heute entdeckt:
Bild 1 = bewegt sich wie eine Schnecke,ist ca 4-5mm lang.Könnte ich die mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt haben? Die kommen doch nicht von sekbst in einen Teich,oder??

Bild 2.= davon gibt es seit heute viele kleine Tierchen.Könnten das Libellenlarven sein??
Sie schwimmen,halten sich mit dem Hinterteil teilweise an Steinen fest und stellen den Oberkörper auf.Sind ca 1cm lang.Heute zum 1.Mal gesichtet.


Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.
Die Tiere im Teich,sind halt ganzes Neuland für mich,aber ich finde es total faszinierend,was sich da alles entwickelt.
LG grille


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Hi Grille,

ersteres sieht nach ner Blasenschnecke aus - eine Schnecke ist es aber

das 2. ist ne Gelbrandkäferlarve (keine Angst das es zuviele werden, die fressen sich auch gegenseitig)

MfG Frank


----------



## grille (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Danke Frank!

Aber da muß ich doch nochmal nachfragen: Woher kommen die?

Von wegen die __ Gelbrandkäfer fressen sich gegenseitig auf.Bei meiner Freundin haben wir beim Reinigen vom Teich bis 200 Stück gezahlt - dann nicht mehr weitergezählt -
Habe sowas noch nie gesehen.Sie war richtig verzweifelt.

Ich möchte jedoch mal alles drinnen lassen,das sich von selbst entwickelt.
Kann mir nicht erklären wie die in so kurzer Zeit hier ankamen?

Ich habe da noch eine Frage:
Müssen Gelbrndkäfer nicht zum Atmen an die Oberfläche? Das von mir abgebildete Tierchen kommt nicht nach oben?



LG grille


----------



## grille (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Und schon wieder eine Unbekannte:
Kleine Schnecke,ganz flaches Haus schwamm an der Oberfläche des Wassers.
Leider kein gutes Bild,ich hoffe ihr könnt es trotzdem erkennen.
Diese Libelle gestern beobachtet.Eier konnte ich aber im Nachhinein kein entdecken.
LG grille


----------



## danyvet (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

1. __ Posthornschnecke
2. weibliche (na no na ned  ) __ Königslibelle


Zu den Gelbrandkäferlarven: Frank, bist du sicher, dass es Gelbrand sein muss?? Ich hatte nämlich in meinem Pool (Winterabdeckung, wo Wasser drauf war, mit abgestorbenen Blättern usw.) auch gaaaaanz viele davon, hab aber keinen einzigen __ Gelbrandkäfer, nur Furchenschwimmer. Komischerweise habe ich von diesen Larven keine einzige im Teich  oder sie wurden schon als kleine Larven von den Molchen gefressen... Meine "Gelbrandkäferlarven" waren auch nur ca. 1,5 bis max. 2 cm lang...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Hi Dany,

Furchenschwimmerlarven könnten es näturlich auch sein, gehören ja zur selben Familie und sehen sich bis auf die Größe auch sehr ähnlich. __ Gelbrandkäfer fallen einem aber immer als erstes ein

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Hi

Es ist eindeutig eine Gelbrandlarve. Die des Furchenschwimmers sind dunkelbraun und fast in der Körpermitte am breitesten. Der Kopf ist ziemlich schmal. Auch haben sie nicht so große Klauenkiefer. 
Die Schnecke ist wahrscheinlich Planorbis carinatus.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## grille (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Dank an euch Drei!
Ich beobachte täglich neue Tierchen und habe eben leider keine Kenntnis von ihnen.Finde es aber sehr spannend und freue mich über das Erscheinen.
Allerdings __ Gelbrandkäfer und Saitenwurm haben mich einwenig verschreckt.
Würdet ihr ALLES drinnen lassen und der Natur freien Lauf lassen,oder soll ich etwas besonders beachten und eventuell entfernen.Bis auf den Saitenwurm habe ich vorest alles in Ruhe gelassen.
Habe einen Bio-Garten und möchte eigentlich auch im Teich nicht eingreifen,kann das funktionieren?
LG grille


----------



## danyvet (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Saitenwurm? Wo war da jetzt ein Saitenwurm?

Ich würde alles drin lassen, was von selbst einwandert. Zumindest was Tierchen angeht. Fadenalgen (auch nicht alle, nur, wenns wirklich überhand nimmt), abgestorbene Pflanzen, Laub, etc. sollte man raus nehmen


----------



## grille (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Dany der Saitenwurm ist unter:Nematoden,da ich ihn nicht kannte und somit von der falschen Annahme ausging.
Für meie Begriffe ist er eben "grauslig",hi.
LG grille


----------



## witch127 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Ich greife auch nicht ein in meinem kleinen Tümpel. Und da kraucht schon Vieles, das nicht wirklich schön ist...  Aber genauso sollte es doch sein. So wird Dein Teich ein neues Biotop und Du wirst Dich wundern, was sich da in kürzester Zeit alles entwickelt.


----------



## grille (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte was ist das oder wird das?*

Hi,ich wundere mich jetzt schon täglich.Es gibt soviele Tierchen drinnen, die ich nicht kenne.Ich wage es gar nicht täglich danach zu fragen.Auch sehen sie in den verschiedenen Entwicklungsstadien eben immer anders aus,das macht es noch schwerer.
LG grille


----------

